# lost network FreeBSD guest in VirtualBox



## Brian O'Keefe (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello and thanks in advance!
I had FreeBSD working perfectly as a VM w/ Ubuntu host. This evening I fired it up and went online. All seemed fine, I logged out and back into Gnome GUI and no network. I tried checking rc.conf and dhclient.conf and both seemed fine. Rebooted and no network. Checked ifconfig and saw 
	
	



```
emo: no carrier
```
. On startup I can see the network setting up and emo has an ethernet address but I can't catch it. Dmesg shows no errors and em0 looks fine. AS root I tried to reset 
	
	



```
dhclient emo
```
 and get errors. Here are screenshots that show what I've looked at:



 

And my commands:


 

 

When I first installed FreeBSD I entered as root 
	
	



```
dhclient em0
```
 and as you can see that command no longer works.
I VirtualBox I had set networking to Bridge, which worked when NAT did not. That actually solved a previous but much simpler networking issue and just making that change did the fix.
Now I'm totally stuck and can find nothing re: the "ifconfig" result of "em0   status: no carrier.
So the whole machine was configured in VBox so perhaps that is the problem? When I create the conf. file for dhclient I add 
	
	



```
interface="em0"
```
 but that gives me syntax errors or 
	
	



```
em0: no link......giving up
```
. When I run 
	
	



```
less dhclient
```
I get nothing and the file is empty.
Can anyone help? I've been at this for 5 hours and gotten nowhere.
Many thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

You have no link on the interface, so there's something wrong with the Virtualbox configuration of the guest.


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you SirDice. I'm not assuming that you're a VBox wiz but.......just in case that you know enough, can you suggest any approach to a remedy? If not, that's OK for sure as this is a FreeBSD forum.


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Apr 27, 2017)

Brian O'Keefe said:


> Thank you SirDice. I'm not assuming that you're a VBox wiz but.......just in case that you know enough, can you suggest any approach to a remedy? If not, that's OK for sure as this is a FreeBSD forum.


Thanks again. I finally bailed and deleted the VM and started from scratch. Lots of issues with permissions, etc. but I was able to find solutions so I now, again, have a fully functional FreeBSD VM. Mark solved


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Apr 27, 2017)

As I replied in the other thread, I bailed, deleted the machine and reinstalled so now all is fine again and I have a FreeBSD VM!
Many thanks. If I can figure out how to mark this solved I will.


----------

